# Looking to buy VSH queen



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Mike Bjorn sells naturally mated SMR/VSH queens

http://www.bjornapiaries.com/index.html

I'd call him now to arrange it, he gets them out late as he's in PA.


----------



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

I will have VSH naturally mated QUEENS IN THE SPRING. My Queen mother came from VP Queens in Maryland.
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Check out website of Glenn Apiaries. They have a list.


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

go for the VP queen.. I have VP lines and they're good queens all around. No mite problems at all and I do not need to treat.


----------



## FishmanMike (Sep 13, 2008)

How much for them vsh qweens popsjim?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I have small cell vsh queens, available in april 15 bucks. I have an ad in for sale section of beesource


----------



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

I will have open mated VSH starting in may and will have them all summer long. the price will be $18.00 each


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I also recommend VP queens. I installed six last June in splits. All produced surplus honey by late summer. All had very low mite counts in early fall. And to date all are still roaring nicely when you gently tap the side of the hive to see who is alive.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

The real problem with full vsh is they're too hygenic. It's a good queen to breed into your stock, but they seem to drag out ALOT of brood. My VSH hives are really big though... They do like big clusters..


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

i will have daughters of a VSH breeder queen from Glen's starting around April 1


----------



## Rick Hurd (May 14, 2009)

I would also like to buy some queens that are resistant to mites, but not for sure which ones that I should choose for my area. I live in North Eastern Missouri.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

look at VSH or the MSH both i think would do go in your area.....David


----------



## Rick Hurd (May 14, 2009)

I am lacking understanding about the differences between VHS MHS and VP queens. I would also like to understand why anyone would prefer a naturally mated queen over one that isn't.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

People buy II queens in order to introduce new and known genetics into their bee yards. Typically II queens are not used in production hives and are normally used for producing open mated daughter queens. Naturally mated queens contain more genetic diversity then an II queen, simply because they mate with up to 30 different drones. Most II queens contain sperm from only one drone, although there are some II breeders that contain sperm from more then one drone.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Rick Hurd said:


> I am lacking understanding about the differences between VHS MHS and VP queens. I would also like to understand why anyone would prefer a naturally mated queen over one that isn't.


VHS ??? It's VSH = Varroa Sensitive Hygiene (a trait)

MHS ??? I think it's MSH for Minnesota hygienic (hygienic bee developed by Marla Spivak at the UofM)

VP is a breeder = http://www.vpqueenbees.com/bio.html

I get all that right?

JoeMcc


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

JoeMcc said:


> VHS ??? It's VSH = Varroa Sensitive Hygiene (a trait)
> 
> MHS ??? I think it's MSH for Minnesota hygienic (hygienic bee developed by Marla Spivak at the UofM)
> 
> ...


10-4!

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Yuleluder said:


> People buy II queens in order to introduce new and known genetics into their bee yards. Typically II queens are not used in production hives and are normally used for producing open mated daughter queens. Naturally mated queens contain more genetic diversity then an II queen, simply because they mate with up to 30 different drones. Most II queens contain sperm from only one drone, although there are some II breeders that contain sperm from more then one drone.


Actually one may use as many drones in II as in a natural mating. Usually, single drone matings with II are used when one is looking for very specific cross outcomes.

We rarely use single drone matings and have never received a request for one from a client.

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Rick Hurd (May 14, 2009)

I would like to buy some naturally mated mite resistant queens this spring, but I don't know where to look. Could someone please point me in the right direction? 

Thank You.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Update on my earlier post. Maple trees are producing pollen and the bees are finally flying again. All six VP queen hives, have survived very strong and ready to kick it in high gear. Out of the twenty four hives I went into winter with twenty three are still going strong. By far the best winter survivor rate I have ever had.


----------

